# Omega Seamaster F300



## dave993cars

Hi People

Is it worth buying an OMEGA SEAMASTER f300 for a possible repair, seller says it is humming after a new battery fitted. Help please.









Dave S


----------



## Silver Hawk

Humming is certainly a good sign...it means the electronics are sound.

But it doesn't mean the mechanics are. Unfortunately, the index wheel could still be damaged, the index pawls could be bent and twisted etc, so it is still a risk.....but one that I have taken many times in the past.

If it is humming, has the seller indicated why it is not running? Can you ask him? Might he know?


----------



## dave993cars

Silver Hawk said:


> Humming is certainly a good sign...it means the electronics are sound.
> 
> But it doesn't mean the mechanics are. Unfortunately, the index wheel could still be damaged, the index pawls could be bent and twisted etc, so it is still a risk.....but one that I have taken many times in the past.
> 
> If it is humming, has the seller indicated why it is not running? Can you ask him? Might he know?


Well, done the deed, hell mend me, I have bought the f300 will let you know what I find, I expect lots of help as it all your fault you lot, if it wasn't for this forum I would still be ignorant of the pain that watch collecting causes you (but I like it).









Dave S


----------



## mjolnir

I think I had my eye on the same one. It was the one with all the papers to go with it wasn't it?

I decided not to bid since I would have no idea how to fix it.

Hope its easily sorted.


----------



## dave993cars

Silver Hawk said:


> Humming is certainly a good sign...it means the electronics are sound.
> 
> But it doesn't mean the mechanics are. Unfortunately, the index wheel could still be damaged, the index pawls could be bent and twisted etc, so it is still a risk.....but one that I have taken many times in the past.
> 
> If it is humming, has the seller indicated why it is not running? Can you ask him? Might he know?


It's arrived and it is humming, when I pull out the crown to the second point to adjust time the second hand turns while adjusting hours and minutes, is this usual, in adjusting the date it can adjust either way up or down, i can't see any obvious signs nothing broken, one clamp missing, what is the outer screw ring for on the back ? what to do next



















Dave S


----------



## dave993cars

Another two shots



















Dave S


----------



## Silver Hawk

dave993cars said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humming is certainly a good sign...it means the electronics are sound.
> 
> But it doesn't mean the mechanics are. Unfortunately, the index wheel could still be damaged, the index pawls could be bent and twisted etc, so it is still a risk.....but one that I have taken many times in the past.
> 
> If it is humming, has the seller indicated why it is not running? Can you ask him? Might he know?
> 
> 
> 
> It's arrived and it is humming, when I pull out the crown to the second point to adjust time the second hand turns while adjusting hours and minutes, is this usual, in adjusting the date it can adjust either way up or down, i can't see any obvious signs nothing broken, one clamp missing, what is the outer screw ring for on the back ? what to do next
Click to expand...

Dave,

Normally, the second hand does not turn when adjusting the hands.

Do you have a 10x loupe? For starters, you need to look through the plates at the hole marked with the red arrow below....

You should see two tines with a rectangular jewel stone on the end of each; the tines should be straight, and the jewels should sit nicely on an index wheel...I could go on, but it gets worse....you really need to seek help.....

Paul


----------



## Who. Me?

dave993cars said:


> what is the outer screw ring for on the back ? what to do next


That ring releases the bracelet. The watch is circular, with no lugs. The watch drops into the bracelet, and the ring secures it to the watch.

With regards the fault, Paul knows his stuff.

Humming is 'good' though. Most of the knackered F300s out there have damaged coils and don't hum so they can be picked up cheaper.

Humming and not running probably means that drive is not being transmitted properly from the tuning fork to the handset. Could be the fingers that push the Index Wheel round (the pawls or tines as Paul says above) the Index Wheel itself or the clutch.

It might be worth you grabbing a cheapo off ebay, sold as 'not humming', and finding an older local watchmaker who knows their way around these watches and can do a transplant.

Probably won't be cheap though.

I've got a Geneve F300 that doesn't hum and it (and a donor watch) are with a local jeweller for repair. Â£140.00 to switch the coils over (to maintain originality), and replace the crown and stem. Add to that the cost of the watch and the donor watch, and mine is proving to be a real money-pit. It is quite cool though. I'm itching to get it back.


----------



## s67

I have 2 of those watches. One with day and date and one with just the date.

I also know a man who is an expert at fixing them. Not too expensive either.

If you PM me I will give details.

Also if that battery he put in is incorrect it may hum but not for long.

Martyn


----------



## dave993cars

Silver Hawk said:


> dave993cars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humming is certainly a good sign...it means the electronics are sound.
> 
> But it doesn't mean the mechanics are. Unfortunately, the index wheel could still be damaged, the index pawls could be bent and twisted etc, so it is still a risk.....but one that I have taken many times in the past.
> 
> If it is humming, has the seller indicated why it is not running? Can you ask him? Might he know?
> 
> 
> 
> It's arrived and it is humming, when I pull out the crown to the second point to adjust time the second hand turns while adjusting hours and minutes, is this usual, in adjusting the date it can adjust either way up or down, i can't see any obvious signs nothing broken, one clamp missing, what is the outer screw ring for on the back ? what to do next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave,
> 
> Normally, the second hand does not turn when adjusting the hands.
> 
> Do you have a 10x loupe? For starters, you need to look through the plates at the hole marked with the red arrow below....
> 
> You should see two tines with a rectangular jewel stone on the end of each; the tines should be straight, and the jewels should sit nicely on an index wheel...I could go on, but it gets worse....you really need to seek help.....
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Hi Paul

Using a 10x loupe I can see two pins (shafts) but no wheel the pins are straight, there are two spring wires that are also visible, sounds like something missing ?









Dave S


----------



## JonW

I also have one of these that hums and doesnt run... unless you tap it... then the secs sometimes run for a few secs, sometimes not at all...


----------



## pg tips

it's wizardry you know. you are dealing with forces beyond human comprehension!


----------



## dave993cars

Paul

I have found a f300 with a 1260 movement not humming but mine is a 1250 movement are they compatible can I use the 1260 as a donor for the other, is it feasible to change the mechanical part across or is it better to let the professional to do the job.

Dave S


----------



## dave993cars

Hi People

I have decided to get help, further to the thread on the Bulova Accutron Spaceview I have contacted Keith and he has said it could be the clutch, with a worst case scenario price it looks like a no brainer to send it to him, so I have, will keep you all posted, thanks for all the help especially Paul.

Regards

Dave S


----------



## Nalu

pg tips said:


> it's wizardry you know. you are dealing with forces beyond human comprehension!












My thoughts exactly PG!


----------



## dave993cars

Next installment, it is worse than we thought but Keith is very confident that it can be fixed, there has been ingress of water or condensation damage (see photo) so parts will have to be replaced, hands re-lumed and a new crystal then it will be as good as new.










Dave S


----------



## JonW

Ahh bugger, it looks nasty. Still at least Keith is working on it so it must be save able. Please say Hi to him when you speak to him next, ive been remiss and owe him some emails..


----------



## dave993cars

Its back from Keith this morning humming and I think looking good, I can highly recommend Keith his communication is first class and honest in his opinion, thanks to all that helped.










Dave S


----------



## Stanford

It's great to see pieces like this saved - congratulations


----------



## mjolnir

Brilliant. Nice to see it humming away happily again.


----------



## JonW

Brilliant. Keith's done a superb job that you can be very proud of. nice.


----------

